# NFL Draft



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Well, the Browns have the first and fourth pick. Love watching how they find new ways of screwing up. Lol---NOT!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I hope they take Darnold and Chubb.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

They better take Barkley then whichever QB is left at #4 or 188. :evil:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> They better take Barkley then whichever QB is left at #4 or 188. :evil:


^^ this.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Barkley is the sexy option. Why would they sign Carlos Hyde out of SF to take a RB #1. I love Barkley but the Browns need a franchise QB and Taylor ain't it. He takes Buffalo to the playoffs and they let him go for peanuts. They gotta go QB.

Of course I'm a Bengals fan.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

The problem with not keeping up with college football (like me) is that every year something exciting happens in the NFL and rather than being able to follow the draft intently, one is reduced to hearing names like Barkley and Chubb without the slightest appreciation of their significance.

I should have tuned into something more than the national championship. :sorry:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

The Browns can't pick their noses for their arses. They've wasted too many picks (and young QB's health) on QB. Time to find the next Jim Brown, then anyone they put under center should be able to throw to the inevitable uncovered wide out. Really doesn't matter as whatever they do will always end in crash and burn.
I gotta admit a bit of nostalgia for the old three yards and a cloud of dust. Anyone else remember the 50s and early 60s? Total game possessions for each team was like three. :lol:

Imagine the toll rotating Barkley and Hyde could have on an opposing defense.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

And no problem with them taking Chub at #4. gotta have D to play student body right/left.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I hope they take Barkley because I'm a PSU fan and if he goes to Cleveland I'll get to watch him play every Sunday...living in western PA and all I get Youngstown tv stations! I don't really care who the Bengals take. I'm sick of Mike Brown. I can't believe that is Paul Brown's son.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> I don't really care who the Bengals take. I'm sick of Mike Brown. I can't believe that is Paul Brown's son.


There is so much we have Art Modell to thank for.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> > I don't really care who the Bengals take. I'm sick of Mike Brown. I can't believe that is Paul Brown's son.
> 
> 
> There is so much we have Art Modell to thank for.


Shouldn't you be a Ravens fan Ridgerunner :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

It's on!!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Uh.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I thought it would be a QB just not him!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Uh.


That might leave them Barkley at 4. Giants will probably take darnold


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Not


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

What a brain trust on Cleveland. How DO they do it, year after year!?!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Definitely didn't want Saquon to the Giants. Booo...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Well the Bengals have had a mostly decent draft. I like the Billy Price selection. But, they're still the Bengals soooooo.........


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm a diehard Browns fan, and am actually excited about the Mayfield pick. He is the QB I wanted. Now I didn't want Ward at 4, but I understand the pick and get behind it. I was hoping for a trade back at 4, but I without the Giants taking a QB at #2, there probably wasn't high demand for the pick. I was hoping for a trade back to the 10-14 range, and pick up Davenport.

Either way, next year should be fun. And the Browns are on Hard Knocks this year!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

gijoe4500 said:


> I'm a diehard Browns fan, and am actually excited about the Mayfield pick. He is the QB I wanted. Now I didn't want Ward at 4, but I understand the pick and get behind it. I was hoping for a trade back at 4, but I without the Giants taking a QB at #2, there probably wasn't high demand for the pick. I was hoping for a trade back to the 10-14 range, and pick up Davenport.
> 
> Either way, next year should be fun. And the Browns are on Hard Knocks this year!


I think Mayfield was the best QB in the draft. He protected the ball well in college......43 TDs with only 6 picks or something like that. I liked their pick up of Nick Chubb as well. He was a beast at Georgia and that was with Sony Michel in tandem!


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I think Mayfield was the best QB in the draft. He protected the ball well in college......43 TDs with only 6 picks or something like that. I liked their pick up of Nick Chubb as well. He was a beast at Georgia and that was with Sony Michel in tandem!


Chubb is definitely a solid option, and with Carlos Hyde in committee, they should both be able to stay fresh. Duke Johnson Jr. is a beast as well, and underutilized. I'm afraid he's going to leave Cleveland after this year though.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

gijoe4500 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Mayfield was the best QB in the draft. He protected the ball well in college......43 TDs with only 6 picks or something like that. I liked their pick up of Nick Chubb as well. He was a beast at Georgia and that was with Sony Michel in tandem!
> ...


I like Duke Johnson too. Almost 70 catches for nearly 700 yards. They need him because Chubb was not a pass catching back by any means.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a diehard Browns fan, and am actually excited about the Mayfield pick. He is the QB I wanted. Now I didn't want Ward at 4, but I understand the pick and get behind it. I was hoping for a trade back at 4, but I without the Giants taking a QB at #2, there probably wasn't high demand for the pick. I was hoping for a trade back to the 10-14 range, and pick up Davenport.
> ...


Let me preface this with a couple of qualifiers. I'm not an NFL fan, haven't watched football on a regular basis in 5 years. I have watched some college football in that time frame. I'm from Lubbock and I'm a Texas Tech fan.(possible sour grapes warning)

That said I think Mayfield is gonna work out about as good as Johnny Manziel did. I don't think I'm too biased against Mayfield because of him leaving Tech. Pat Mahomes was and is a better QB than Mayfield. The things that Mayfield got away with in college, won't translate to the NFL. Just look at Johnny Manziel, the speed of the game in the NFL is way to fast to allow these guys to do the same thing there as they did in college. Mayfield won't have near the time to get rid of the ball in Cleveland as he did at OU. I attribute most of Mayfields success to the offensive line at Oklahoma. Great offensive lines make good quarterbacks look great too.

I could be wrong, he might be the next Brady or Brees.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Llano Estacado

Agreed. Realistically, only 1 or 2 of the QBs taken will have a very successful career in the NFL.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Llano Estacado said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > gijoe4500 said:
> ...


I don't think that Manziel flopped in the NFL because of his quarterbacking style or abilities. I believe it was because of his work ethic, addiction issues, etc. While Mayfield did have that one food truck incident that a lot of people mention, he also seems to have a fantastic work ethic and a hell of a lot more "give a damn" than Johnny ever did.

Also, Cleveland actually has a decent o-line as well. Not the best in the NFL, but at least top 10. And with that receiver core (Josh Gordon, Jarvis Landry, Corey Coleman [if his hand doesn't break AGAIN], David Njoku, and Duke Johnson), he's got a chance.

All that aside, I don't want to see Mayfield take the field this year unless its garbage time or in the last game of the season, like Mahomes did.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I had Corey Coleman on my fantasy team last year. He was doing great, leading the team in rushing and receiving until broke his hand and went to the IR


----------

